# IS this the ultimate loft?? or what



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

was checking on loft on you-tube and ran into this , this guy has it all! 
click to watch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZWYJhWr_-c&feature=related


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

Rafael/PR said:


> was checking on loft on you-tube and ran into this , this guy has it all!
> click to watch http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tZWYJhWr_-c&feature=related


If I hit the lottery,My loft will be like that but for now I will just keep dreaming.


----------



## NayNay (Mar 16, 2011)

Wow- that is quite a set up!


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

WOW that wasn't a loft but a PIGEON MANSION if you aske they all had their own suites


----------



## Print Tippler (May 18, 2011)

filled with poop and 1 square inch wire.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

VERY Nice.....I loved the building. I spend alot of time in my lofts, If I had that I'd NEVER come in the house


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

wow you wont have a life then ,lol


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Rafael/PR said:


> wow you wont have a life then ,lol


I have a life......spending it with my birds and animals, haven't found anyone willing (secure enough) to accept that


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Im with ms freebird.. I would be out there hangin' out. That loft is what happens when you have allot of money and allot of love for pigeons..lol..


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Freebird I Didnt Say You Dont Have A Life I Said Then If You Had One Of Those Loft Then You Wont Have A Life


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

As cool and lavish and well thought out those lofts are, I do not see how he can just sit back and watch his birds in the loft. That is something I would have to have, a way to view the birds.


----------



## pigeon is fun (Sep 6, 2010)

Very nice set up.


----------



## Msfreebird (Sep 23, 2007)

Rafael/PR said:


> Freebird I Didnt Say You Dont Have A Life I Said Then If You Had One Of Those Loft Then You Wont Have A Life


Yes, I know....But what I meant was...'that's the life I would like to have'


----------



## Rafael/PR (Sep 8, 2008)

Lol, Dont We All? =)


----------



## Lavender Hill Lofts (Dec 1, 2011)

Koopmans loft is nice. I've not had the chance to visit it yet but I have visited Jos Thone's which Koopmans is modeled after.


----------

